# Raoul Moat



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Heated topic im sure,

this is all in my opinion, i feel for the guy, i think we can all relate what its like to feel like we've lost the girl we love, and i no damn sure i'd be devistated if i lost my kids. Raoals said in his letter his heads a mess as im sure anyone in his postions would be, and said that hes not going to touch the public in anyways. i feel for the guy, hes lost everything he had, got to fustrated and done a stupid thing, but theres no second chance's so hes backed into a corner.

That corners has two exits; Prison or death, i'd choose death personaly, being locked away would be hard enough, then having that and knowing you cant see your kids and what ever, i feel for the guy, the whole things been blown out of proportion though, although what he did was none the less terrible in the heat of the moment.

again.

my opinion.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Agreed, what a top bloke. Can't blame him at the end of the day he's on steroids.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

WRT said:


> Agreed, what a top bloke. Can't blame him at the end of the day he's on steroids.


 :lol: that did make me laugh.

im not saying hes a nice nor a bad person. im saying that i think he was just pushed to far, imagine being in his shoes, how you would feel not being able to see your kids, loosing your wife, having some new c*unt come in and be her new man..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeh I'd punch him stright in the face for £1,000,000

Oops sorry wrong thread :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you actually feel sympathy for someone who has shot people in cold blood?

hope the police marksmen get him in the stomach


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

You can hear the old bill and social workers shredding their paperwork now.

So go on who's gonna play him when they male the movie?

Serious note, did any one see the old bill?

Watch from 2 mins 20






Someone fooked up big time, bet they keep their pension though.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

He shot his ex-girlfriend for daring to leave him

He shot her boyfriend believing him to be the policeman who put him in prison and didn't bother to get his facts straight before killing the guy

He shot a cop just for being a cop

If he cared that much about his kids he'd not have taken this course of action as thats a sure fire way NEVER to get to see them again so therefor these actions were incredibly selfish as they were to gratify his sense of revenge and would in NO way ever benefit his children who should be his number one priority

..... I think he's an arse tbh.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Too much tren and naps will do this to you.

I heard his ex g/f and her new b/f were laughing at him while he listened through the window - word has it they were poking fun at his progesterone gyno and the fact he had been using nolva to try to cure it.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Too much tren and naps will do this to you.
> 
> I heard his ex g/f and her new b/f were laughing at him while he listened through the window - word has it they were poking fun at his progesterone gyno and the fact he had been using nolva to try to cure it.


LOL brilliant :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Been shot yet?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Letter from Moat to police......



> On the night 3/7/10 I shot Chris Brown and Samantha Stobbart, after an argument earlier that evening, and here I will make all the facts clear so there is no missunderstanding (sic).
> 
> Hid under ******'s window and waited. For an hour and a half, I listened to them mocking me.
> 
> ...


Yeah feel sorry for the guy.....here is the copper he shot too:



Not a bad guy LMFAO tell that to the dead guy his ex GF and the copper....


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> So go on who's gonna play him when they male the movie?












Just sayin..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Let's be honest guys, as horrific as some of his acts have been, guys like this will make the world a very entertaining place for years to come. He's like a genuine movie bad guy walking the streets - we hardly ever get stuff like this in the UK!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He shot his ex-girlfriend for daring to leave him
> 
> He shot her boyfriend believing him to be the policeman who put him in prison and didn't bother to get his facts straight before killing the guy
> 
> ...


This is a good post. and me and my mrs had the same discussion this morning and she said same as you. but personally i know id do the same as what he did.

alot of people act out of instinct some people can control it better than others.. but some just lose it and think of the consequences after.?

steve


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr Moat is unequivocaly a total nob head. He lost his kids because he used to knock them black and blue. Additionaly, he had some dogs taken away because he starved them.

Also, he has very poor taste in cars, did you see that black Lexus IS200 he had? He ruined a perectly good exectutive compact saloon with a chav-tastic plastic body kit and stupidly big wheels. The uncouth vandal. Oh, and shooting people is not very nice either.


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

A New picture has been released this morning, of Raoul Moat.

since he has gone undercover in the woods, he's knowledge of the area is helping him.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> You can hear the old bill and social workers shredding their paperwork now.
> 
> *So go on who's gonna play him when they male the movie?*
> 
> ...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

On principle i would condone what he has done but can understand why he would have done it.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/blog/2010/jul/07/raoul-moat-hunt-live-rothbury a live update there.

Adamson appeals again to Rothbury residents to be alert and inform police of any sightings.

Will Moat's state of mind change as he can't get access to steroids, Adamson is asked?

He says police are bearing that in mind

shouldn't laugh but I can just imagine him injecting 1g of test before ripping off his shirt Hulk style and popping some shells in to that copper.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

TOP LAD.... its a top thing to go around shooting people in cold blood!! great post mate!!! :cool2:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

he has a vendetta against the police cos he's tried more than once to go straight and settle down and leave that lifestyle behind but they just wont let him,now he's had enough.


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

He has took the wrong course of action ofcourse,But people don't stop to think that mental scaring is the worst bullying in the world that can change how a mind works


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> most psychos r made by man not created in dna.


You up for a debate on that big man?

Xyy?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

theres a 10k reward for any info leading to his arrest

insult or what ?!?! 10k ?!?!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> You up for a debate on that big man?
> 
> Xyy?


By that MT, are you saying phsyco's are born and not made, i.e. destined to be a madman killer or not ?

Just askin!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> By that MT, are you saying phsyco's are born and not made, i.e. destined to be a madman killer or not ?
> 
> Just askin!


I think that people have a choice still, but that nature and nurture both play a part.

I'd blame genetics before gear for sure!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I think that people have a choice still, but that nature and nurture both play a part.
> 
> I'd blame genetics before gear for sure!


I'd personally blame genetics also but i would ur on the side of victims of circumstance and upbringing bringing the worst out in someone.



chilisi said:


> Isn't there an "evil gene" some are born with..?


I think that that has been touted about but i would say is a crock of $hite


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone who thinks he's 'not a bad bloke', or just a 'poor soul backed into a corner' is a fukcin idiot.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

fk sake everyones got problems... inc me and my family... you just get on with it and deal with it... you dont go and shoot someone... or go on a killing spree... that policeman had a family.... maybe kids...

the guys a cxnt and i hope he rots in fkin jail!... well thats my rant over... :thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I feel for people in his position. But thats not an excuse to shoot folk. End of.

Also, wtf was the guy doing, going out with a 16 year old in his 30s.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Isn't there an "evil gene" some are born with..?


I think we are all born with it. It just takes the right/wrong situation to bring it about.

To DutchScott, yesterday you made a thread whereas you'd never hot a woman. If she cheated, leave etc. Today you'd shoot her?? Them roids and GH blasts are screwing your head up matey :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I blame Gordon Brown


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

You can't be ****ing serious.

Everyone goes through ****, braping people is no way to deal with it. ****.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think retirement got to Dean Windass i know not raoulmoatley funny!

On a serious note it's terrible what this nutjob has done and i can only see it ending with him taking a few bullet's i'm still suprised they have not caught him.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

If he wasn't such a tosser and didn't get locked up in the first place, then surely his whole scenario could have been avoided?

I've got no sympathy, blokes a cnut.

Anyone who says shooting someone for cheating on them is a rational thing to do is just as much of a cnut.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

benicillin said:


> If he wasn't such a tosser and didn't get locked up in the first place, then surely his whole scenario could have been avoided?
> 
> I've got no sympathy, blokes a cnut.
> 
> Anyone who says shooting someone for cheating on them is a rational thing to do is just as much of a cnut.


My thought's exactly mate


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

to be fair the blokes just one screwed up cu*t. you dont see me going round bum fuc*ing the postman just cuz he drops bills through my door. some people are just fuc*ed up


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

o and i bet dem roids dint help like innit


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to photoshop his face on Rambo.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

This is more proof that steriods are bad...

....


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

russwalker91 said:


> Anyone who thinks he's 'not a bad bloke', or just a 'poor soul backed into a corner' is a fukcin idiot.


well said :thumbup1:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

mmmm... nah 

I just threw it together anyway, the thing isnt much bigger than the avi


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Moat should have settled it the way normal chavs do, the 3 of them should have appeared on Jeremy Kyle. He'd sort the f**Kers out.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

he abused his wife, kids and dogs.he terroized many others and eventualy shot 3 innocent people.i dont know who's worse, raoul moat or the 'people' condoning his actions!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lets be honest, if someone else was nobbing your gf/wife you'd feel like killing them, difference is this guy actually did.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im just sick of the roads getting shut round my way lol. why couldnt he just dress like spiderman and climb a fvcking bridge or similar, thats what the others so .

nah in all fairness i see scotts point, i cant begin to imagine how much it would hurt having kkids taken away from me if i had them.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

playig devils advocate hre,

how many people have been in a position where they are messed up in the head for one reason or another?

i would imsagine a few have but maybee not to his extent, now how many have said or wanted to kill a guy for something they have done? i would bet a high percentage! now theis guy felt like that but has literally got nothing to loose now. most people will not go through with killing as they feel they have somethig to loose, now this guy has lost his g, kids and probly feels like he has nothing to loose and went through with it. if my gf was cheating and i seen the bloke i would honestly want to kill him. i woulndt as i have other stuff to live fr but if i didnt have them then why not ?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I feel for people in his position. But thats not an excuse to shoot folk. End of.
> 
> Also, wtf was the guy doing, going out with a 16 year old in his 30s.


He looks like the doorman type to me - let's be honest, young slags love doorman cock.

I do have a little sympathy for him as, let's be honest, the police are a bunch of stitching cnuts at the best of times and the biggest organised racket going. Someone giving the cnuts a bit back does get my respect to a degree.

Keep it tight raoul.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

dutch scott u realy need to look at the info mate.this isnt some random missunderstood soul(unless iv been reading up on the wrong bloke here??lol).he was a bully, a woman beater , a criminal.a man who put fear into everyone that knew him, and this is before he went on a killing spree.im all for an eye for an eye, totally agree with u on that mate.but surley, U CRNT BE SERIOUS?!!?! :s


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 22, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> the above, wr the hell does it say any of that/
> 
> doesnt
> 
> ...


He got reported to the police for abusing his dogs.

"He never fed them, they were underweight and you could see their ribs.

"He's got a vicious temper. When he's fallen out with neighbours in the past he's gone round and set fire to their cars. He's really nasty. We're all terrified of him.

"I wouldn't be surprised if he's got guns, he's got everything else. He was in jail for for assaulting the kids. His eldest, Chantelle, had gone to school with a big bruise on her back and the teachers had seen it.

"Then they found out it had been going on over a period of time. Sam had lived with him for a couple of years. But after Raoul was done for hitting his kids the two eldest were put into care.

"Sam was told by social services she'd have to leave him or she'd lose her little girl too" - that was from the paper on sunday

eye for an eye u say???/


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Raoal Moat??? What a name, didnt his mum like him when she gave birth to him?!! :-/


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

he was and still proberly is heaverly involved with the newcastle underworld,has spent many years in prison for different things.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumb :http://twitter.com/raoulontherun :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chainsaw said:


> He got reported to the police for abusing his dogs.
> 
> "He never fed them, they were underweight and you could see their ribs.
> 
> ...


*IF *thats all true then he's even worse than I thought....

However we wont know for sure til its all over and theres been a full enquiry etc.

I was under the impression he'd abused his kids too, and his bird LEFT him then met someone else, due to that and the fact he was in prison and had abused her, not that she cheated on him. Anyone is entitled to leave anyone else... especially if that person is abusing them and their children.

Who knows though... time will tell.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha :lol:



ba baracuss said:


> :thumb :http://twitter.com/raoulontherun :thumb:


----------



## StevenW (Jun 1, 2010)

Paul85 said:


> Haha :lol:


That's class.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like a gangster to me


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

what i found confusing is where in his letter he threatened the doctors, saying that if they dont save his ex, he will come after them...

does he not remember that *he* shot her


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder if he's a UK-M member?? :-/


----------



## StevenW (Jun 1, 2010)

Welshmatt983 said:


> I wonder if he's a UK-M member?? :-/


I was hoping someone on here would know him.


----------



## freqeist1 (Jul 8, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> You can hear the old bill and social workers shredding their paperwork now.
> 
> So go on who's gonna play him when they male the movie?
> 
> ...


think the movie has already happened.. Rambo?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres a picture of him from a shop cctv camera just hours before he shot his ex. Looks sh1t and they have said he has lost alot of weight. Love how they keep saying things like "steroid fuelled" etc lol.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3046081/Moat-caught-on-shop-CCTV.html


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Found out today in paper he's a ginger...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> Found out today in paper he's a ginger...


LOL Wake up. :lol:


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Theres a picture of him from a shop cctv camera just hours before he shot his ex. Looks sh1t and they have said he has lost alot of weight. Love how they keep saying things like "steroid fuelled" etc lol.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3046081/Moat-caught-on-shop-CCTV.html


The sun earlier called him a "Steriod-Crazed Bodybuilder" :lol:


----------



## StevenW (Jun 1, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Theres a picture of him from a shop cctv camera just hours before he shot his ex. Looks sh1t and they have said he has lost alot of weight. Love how they keep saying things like "steroid fuelled" etc lol.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3046081/Moat-caught-on-shop-CCTV.html


Guess that time in jail wasn't too kind to him, he just looks like a slightly fat geordie now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay24888 said:


> The sun earlier called him a "Steriod-Crazed Bodybuilder" :lol:


Yeah i read that, great ey.....



StevenW said:


> Guess that time in jail wasn't too kind to him, he just looks like a slightly fat geordie now.


Maybe all this outragious behaviour is him overcompensating from him being ginger (and probably bullied at school for it)?? :lol:


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i read that, great ey.....
> 
> Maybe all this outragious behaviour is him overcompensating from him being ginger (and probably bullied at school for it)?? :lol:


"Possibly" bullied... did you see the picture of him as a child... that kid would've got tortured at school!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Been to Leeds Castle but never been to Raoul Moat, is it nice plenty to do?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

its ridicolous that weve been looking for a massive bloated man when in reality hes just average size ginger person. still rareish but a big difference.

wonder what he got in B&Q


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Harry said:


> Been to Leeds Castle but never been to Raoul Moat, is it nice plenty to do?


Well you can shoot your ex and kill her new boyfriend then get hunted by the cops... great day out with the family!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Harry said:


> Been to Leeds Castle but never been to Raoul Moat, is it nice plenty to do?


LOL I actually laughed out loud. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay24888 said:


> "Possibly" bullied... did you see the picture of him as a child... that kid would've got tortured at school!


True hahahahaha. I hope he doesnt read this forum, were fcuked if he does!



tuktuk said:


> its ridicolous that weve been looking for a massive bloated man when in reality hes just average size ginger person. still rareish but a big difference.
> 
> wonder what he got in B&Q


HAHAHA "still rare", not in Ireland. All the gypsies round here fit that description.


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> True hahahahaha. I hope he doesnt read this forum, were fcuked if he does!


Unless he swims over to me then your the one who's fcuked lol...

I still think he was a member here... rather here or bb.com! I'm gunna search for him in the member search see what I come up with.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay24888 said:


> Unless he swims over to me then your the one who's fcuked lol...
> 
> I still think he was a member here... rather here or bb.com! I'm gunna search for him in the member search see what I come up with.


Ha ha ha. Be interesting to see if he was, hope not, would have for the sun to get hold of that info and slate this forum all over the news.


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tuktuk* 

its ridicolous that weve been looking for a massive bloated man when in reality hes just average size ginger person. still rareish but a big difference.

wonder what he got in B&Q

2 Nail Guns

Bag of various nails.

Heavy duty stapler. Staples optional!!!!

:rockon:


----------



## StevenW (Jun 1, 2010)

I tell you what though, now I've seen that recent picture of him it changes my answer to the "would you punch him for £1mill" thread.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

jonno said:


> Originally Posted by *tuktuk*
> 
> its ridicolous that weve been looking for a massive bloated man when in reality hes just average size ginger person. still rareish but a big difference.
> 
> ...


lol :laugh:

yeah i think hes a member here too

or has been at some point


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

just on the local news... he apparently is a threat to the public now and not just police ??

tbh, i consider anyone walking around with a shotgun as a threat


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

condoning shooting someone because they cheated on you is rediculous... some of you are morons


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

he has lost alot of weight since last time i saw him..obv something to do with being in jail and being shutdown for 6 month.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think looking at his latest pictures, they should put his steroid supplier under armed protection cos they were obviously moody, or maybe he hasn't done steroids for some time!! and is it only me that thinks that they should be looking for the stylist who done that police spokeswomans hairdo, because that is a fukcin crime, if I was her husband I would have shot that [email protected]


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

If the sun comes out he's fvcked. Ginger people are like vampires when it comes to the sun.

This big ginger scab will walk out of the woods by the end of the week. They'll be finding his peeled body-form for weeks, like a snake.


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

Agreed Freddee. Wonder if he will go after his source for selling him bunk gear:tongue:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

freddee said:


> I think looking at his latest pictures, they should put his steroid supplier under armed protection cos they were obviously moody, or maybe he hasn't done steroids for some time!! and is it only me that thinks that they should be looking for the stylist who done that police spokeswomans hairdo, because that is a fukcin crime, if I was her husband I would have shot that [email protected]


he's been in jail for 6 month and didnt use any gear..he'l weigh even less now considering he's living on rabbit droppings and tree bark haha


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

UnitedFan said:


> If the sun comes out he's fvcked. Ginger people are like vampires when it comes to the sun.
> 
> This big ginger scab will walk out of the woods by the end of the week. They'll be finding his peeled body-form for weeks, like a snake.


Ginger Rage tm is being fuelled.......... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> he has lost alot of weight since last time i saw him..obv something to do with being in jail and being shutdown for 6 month.


Maybe he should have got his training and diet sorted first. 



tuktuk said:


> just on the local news... he apparently is a threat to the public now and not just police ??
> 
> tbh, i consider anyone walking around with a shotgun as a threat


This was not surprising. A man with his history of violent behaviour who is trying to evade capture would be likely to threaten members of the public to aid his escape. Car jacking is a particular risk I would suspect.

J


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

freddee said:


> I think looking at his latest pictures, they should put his steroid supplier under armed protection cos they were obviously moody, or maybe he hasn't done steroids for some time!! and is it only me that thinks that they should be looking for the stylist who done that police spokeswomans hairdo, because that is a fukcin crime, if I was her husband I would have shot that [email protected]


She reminded me of the wife off Chicken Run.


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> Ginger Rage tm is being fuelled.......... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


 :lol: only joking my friend :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> just on the local news... he apparently is a threat to the public now and not just police ??
> 
> tbh, i consider anyone walking around with a shotgun as a threat


A guy on the run with a violent background is a threat to anyone,it doesn't matter what he says.

He'll do what he needs to do to evade capture,like most violent criminals that is the case.

They don't live in a world where they think of others.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fair doos to Moat.... they cant catch th cnut


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

DNC said:


> A guy on the run with a violent background is a threat to anyone,it doesn't matter what he says.
> 
> He'll do what he needs to do to evade capture,like most violent criminals that is the case.
> 
> They don't live in a world where they think of others.


exactly but the police are saying this new 'breaking news' as if previously people thought everything was ok unless they worked for the rozzers


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

UnitedFan said:


> She reminded me of the wife off Chicken Run.


 I fI was her husband and a copper I would not be wearing body armour, please shoot me, drop me over Helmand with no parachute....


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

bed head or what


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> exactly but the police are saying this new 'breaking news' as if previously people thought everything was ok unless they worked for the rozzers


Well i'd say at first they didn't want to get everyone into a panic and they probably thought they would have apprehended him by now.

Now its looking like he might have help to move around so they are hoping with him being a danger to the public someone might come forward and grass him up.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

I wish Raoul Moat would do the decent and honourable thing, he's put the family of Samantha Stobbart through hell.

Please mate, for the sake of your kids, shave off your ginger fu****ing hair


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

I've just seen *Raol Moat's* black Lexus on ebay.

Bargain, he only wants coppers for it...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chrisj28 said:


> I wish Raoul Moat would do the decent and honourable thing, he's put the family of Samantha Stobbart through hell.
> 
> Please mate, for the sake of your kids, shave off your ginger fu****ing hair


HAHAHAHAAHA that is hilarious mate. :lol:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

fcuk him. i hope he either gets taken alive and lives the life of a cop killer in jail or as has already been said gets shot in the gut from a mile away and left to bleed out.


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

and is it only me that thinks that they should be looking for the stylist who done that police spokeswomans hairdo, because that is a fukcin crime, if I was her husband I would have shot that [email protected]......

Oiii, Stop talking about my bird like that!!! she paid £50 for that hair do, and it fits her helmet, lol

:tongue:


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

Did fugitive gunman walk along High Street of manhunt town? Police probe new sightings of Raoul Moat??? states the Daily Mail Today.

New pictures released.


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

russwalker91 said:


> Anyone who thinks he's 'not a bad bloke', or just a 'poor soul backed into a corner' is a fukcin idiot.


agree absolutly, well said!


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> eye for an eye,


this means eveyone ends up blind


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> theres a 10k reward for any info leading to his arrest
> 
> insult or what ?!?! 10k ?!?!


yes, 10 grand is rubbish. I actully saw Moaty this morning, he was in ASDA buying some Pot Noodles (beef and tomato flavour), I thought about ringing the cops, to dob him in, but just could not be ****d for a poxy 10K


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Raoul Moat is a LEGEND end of !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Baz R said:


> Raoul Moat is a LEGEND end of !!!!!!!!!!!


i think those first 3 letters should be BEL, rather than LEG...


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you a fukin cop or what ?????


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Baz R said:


> Are you a fukin cop or what ?????


He's a complete fcuk up is what he is, he shot a copper parked up on the side of the road....real hero


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> He's a complete fcuk up is what he is, he shot a copper parked up on the side of the road....real hero


Agree. What an absolute plonker saying he is a legend.


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

no! not got much time for plod to be honest (many i have had dealings with seem to be lazy and arrogant), although i do not condone shooting them one iota.

Moaty has split opion by saying he wants to shoot plods, now if he had said he was gunning for Traffic Wardens, everyone would be cheering for him (except Traffic Wardens obviously)....and he really is an utter nob headed donut.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Think of how many innocent people the police have beat up and shot ffs, its about time they got a little payback.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Baz R said:


> Think of how many innocent people the police have beat up and shot ffs, its about time they got a little payback.


LMAO u are a troll :lol:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Hows that a trollish statement specs?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I smell roid rage.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Think of how many innocent people the police have beat up and shot ffs, its about time they got a little payback.


If you had a family member or friend in the force, would you wish the same?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

seriously if you want to have a go at our police force you should just go over the water, even in europe they are abbussive of power corrupt like you wouldn't believe, in general our police are decent, I did talk to a Brazilian friend who said they are lazy, some of me thinks he had a point but I don't think we would want their police on our streets, just youtube some of the things they get up to, and thats in front of the camara!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone Know his Cycles? Exercise Routine?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Baz R said:


> Think of how many innocent people the police have beat up and shot ffs, its about time they got a little payback.


you are a utter knob :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Baz R said:


> Hows that a trollish statement specs?


I think the answers in the question :cool2:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

p_trouble said:


> Anyone Know his Cycles? Exercise Routine?


 :lol: that cracked me up. Maybe he'll pencil down his macros in his next letter.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> you are a utter knob :lol:


How many times you been arrested Glenn....................Let me guess........................ZERO.

Am i right ??


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

lambert said:


> :lol: that cracked me up. Maybe he'll pencil down his macros in his next letter.


Hahaha.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

it's worrying how many people say they would do the same in that situation :/


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

freddee said:


> seriously if you want to have a go at our police force you should just go over the water, even in europe they are abbussive of power corrupt like you wouldn't believe, in general our police are decent, I did talk to a Brazilian friend who said they are lazy, some of me thinks he had a point but I don't think we would want their police on our streets, just youtube some of the things they get up to, and thats in front of the camara!!!


I have got two family member (both CID) in the force, and I actually work with the cops on a daily basis. I honestly, seriously, believe a lot of them are not up to much. I would say 10% are very dedicated, proffessional, great people. Another 10% total wasters, the type who do beat people up, shag prossies in their patrol cars, arrogant and abusse their power---these are the nobs who give the Police a bad name and give the prats who support Moaty ammo for their moronic arguments. The other 80%, the vast majority, just want to get through their shifts without too much hassle or stress. They just go through the motions, doing what they have to do. If you talk to them, they seem to be jaded, a lot of it is because they know if they nick anyone, the scroat will either get away with it completely, or if it does go to court and they get found guilty, they will only get a feeble, soft sentance. They are also always doing tons of stupid and pointless paperwork. I suppose the plod are just like any other proffession. A few are brilliant, a few are useless, most are just mediocre.


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Baz R said:


> How many times you been arrested Glenn....................Let me guess........................ZERO.
> 
> How many times you been arrested Baz R............Let me guess..........LOTS


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

No sympathy for the guy.... lots of people are put in situations like this everyday and dont start killing people. i suspect the creatine may have pushed him over the edge, as for them protein shakes............


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

crouchmagic said:


> it's worrying how many people say they would do the same in that situation :/


No its not, its internet/typical male behaviour, how many people could actually shoot someone laid out on the floor in the back of the head, or a girl they once loved. Its easy to say it in passing but different to actually do it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Baz R said:


> How many times you been arrested Glenn....................Let me guess........................ZERO.
> 
> Am i right ??


It is hardly a badge of honour is it, I am no spring chicken, and I have been arrested and locked up civvie and military, and have had a slappin, I didn't like it but I did have a choice...


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

im not a fan of the police but i dont go shooting them for kicks. i knew a guy who was in the force for years but left because he hated the fact he wasnt allowed to arrest people he knew were criminals, drug dealers, etc he told me that the police have like a check list they have to tick off like arrest a shop lifter for example. its obvious that this moat guy is off his rocker i read somewhere after he shot his ex gf and her lover he looked around for someone else to shoot then later it goes on to say "the public need not fear me" thats a load of old cobblers. also not all coppers are idiots, though i know from experience that quite a few of them are, doesnt mean they should all be branded the same.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Baz R said:


> How many times you been arrested Glenn....................Let me guess........................ZERO.
> 
> Am i right ??


no actually (not proud far from it)

doesnt mean that i think the police deserve to be shot - even if one officer was to have personally done something to me wouldnt mean some other person deserves to be shot

are you the kind of person who likes to stereotype groups and if you ahve an incident with one ethnic group hold grudges against the whole ethnic group

my previous statement still stands


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've heard that if he isn't found this week they're gonna up the reward from £10k to £20k for next week.

It'll be a Raoul over....


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I've heard that if he isn't found this week they're gonna up the reward from £10k to £20k for next week.
> 
> It'll be a Raoul over....


I heard if another cnut says that shiitty joke again Raoul Moat is gonna cave thier fukin heads in!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Baz R said:


> Hows that a trollish statement specs?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

